# REPORT: Big Minnow 1/11 Sandbridge



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

posted on 11-Jan-2004 8:39:28 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hello there fellow fish seekers, and THANKS for looking in! Today marked my first go at angling for the 2004 season and it surely didn't disappoint. A hearty crew of fisherman ambled aboard Big Minnow in a grumble of, "Brrrrr's", and cold weather cursing, as the pre-dawn light began to streak the Tidewater sky. A bitter chill hung in the winter air as we plowed through the viscous waters of the Salt Pond's inlet at around 7am, and the biting cold was then complimented by a steady 15-20kt N wind as we motored across the unprotected Bay. The ever wary Capt. Paul steered us around the Cape, as the crew looked on admiring things such as the glinting morning light, trapped on the curtains in the instantaneously freezing sea spray. One minute it's a liquid, the next, a solid. Isn't nature great boys and girls?! We kept cruising S with the wind now at our backs and the sun growing above the horizon in a brilliant glow. All the while in our travels, speak of large fish, Blue's and Striper's, made the time pass easily despite the lack of chatter on the radio or birds in the sky. We did mark a few bait pod's just off of Rudee Inlet in the 43* water, but not worthy of stopping for. When we arrived at the Sandbridge area there were some scattered Gannett's and a few marks in the now 45* water. We troll S, W, N, and then E looking for fish and bait and finally at the 3 mile line pick up 2 fish in the 30" class that we promptly returned to grow larger. We ran our usual 6 line Striper spread, with 2 wire-line(mojo/Tomic), 2 Stretch 25's, a Stretch 30, and an Umbrella wtfb; most everything in chartreuse. The fishing was slow up and down the coast from Cape Henry to Kitty Hawk, and so we decided to look for some BIG Blue's for Jim Baugh and his trusty fillet knife. As fate would have it, a few miles off of the beach things got interesting. Birds, lots of birds, everywhere!! And FISH, too!! For the next several hours we put a hurtin' on the hefty Striper's on every rig we could get wet. The fishing was beautiful, just plain beautiful! A full screen, a melee of birds, bent rods, and beaming smiles; it was Widespread Panic folks!!!! At one point we had 5 fish on, and these fish were all going over 36" up to the 2 release citations at 44 1/4", and 46". We even scored a sweet 40" fish on a 14lbs. spinnng outfit while jigging a 4oz. Stingsilver. AWESOME!! ALL of the 40+ fish we landed today were released to fight again another day; and even though we never did get Jim his toothy critter, I think he was pretty pleased nonetheless..... So, with tired arms, cold feet, and an urge to be at the dock before dark, the Big Minnow and fishy crew sped N and then W into the waning sun. The day was a complete victory as we finished with 2 paper's and had all of the pullage any man could want. We even lucked out and managed fuel and an oil change before dark; now that's livin'!!! Thanks for reading friends and Fish On 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Laughing so hard, the devil gets scared.... 

Zigh 
><((((*>


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Nice C&R trip there Zigh. You guys are brave for venturing out in that cold. Looks like you were rewarded!


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Nice report Zigh . Good start to 04


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Great report Zigh, good to see someone is getting the 'pullage'. Don't worry about the hardheads on the 'other' board, it was just bad timing to post reports of your good luck and some jealous oversight on their part thinking you were where you were for different reasons. I guess they need to read what's there and not try to read between the lines. FISH-ON dude.


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*THANKS JB!!*

I really appreciate your support on this matter; THANKS!!!!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Yeah like Jayb said don't sweat the little crap over there. Hey was that last pic you? The one with the 14# test. I been thinking that is what you would end up looking like! A fishing crazy fool! LOL Later


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*yup...that is me*

I've never before had a Striper wear out my arm like that one did. Good stuff!!!! Thanks for the replies fellas. We'll fish together come spring time.
 
><((((*>


----------

